
Ask HN: How to get a high load on a website in a short time? - user321
Simple question for you. I wait for some answers.
======
CephalopodMD
Create a simple script (using python requests, bash + curl, whatever), and
invoke it a bunch of times on a large machine on EC2 using a bash program for
example. you want a machine that can handle many of these scripts running
simultaneously. use multiple instances if you must.

Not very sophisticated, but it'll tell you if your scaling/load-balancing/etc.
is sufficient to do what you need it to do.

------
mtmail
I can recommend [https://loader.io/](https://loader.io/). There's a couple of
alternatives like [https://www.blitz.io/](https://www.blitz.io/)

To run load testing yourself, there's a list at the bottom of
[https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-
use-...](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-
apachebench-to-do-load-testing-on-an-ubuntu-13-10-vps) I avoid that because my
client (laptop) becomes the bottleneck when simulating high production load.

